# Titus Omega



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Probably been dealt with here before, but why are Titus watches sometims described (on the 'bay anyway) as Titus Omega...

Is it like the genuine, but basking in reflected glory, of Tudor/Rolex or the slightly bogus description often seen for the same motive, of Sicura/Breitling ??

Was there a genuine link other than the ebauche type, where movements were sold to various case makers or names?

I have seen a nice sixties titus chronograph which is a little bit pricey but if it has a slightly elevated pedigree of Omega, maybe its worth having a stab at it


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

No expert here, but I think it only applies to "tuning fork" "hummer" Titus watches.

I believe Omega sold off their surplus stock when they moved away from the old tuning fork movements to Titus


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

There is a supposition that when Omega discontinued this range - Solvis et Titus bought the remainder stock of cases & movements.

Titus SMF Clone Theories: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26815&hl=titus

Here's mine


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> There is a supposition that when Omega discontinued this range - Solvis et Titus bought the remainder stock of cases & movements.
> 
> Titus SMF Clone Theories: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26815&hl=titus
> 
> Here's mine


& the original...

*Omega Seamaster f300 120m, circa 1972.*










A truly superb watch in either guise unk:

I also have this...

*Titus, ESA cal.9162, circa mid 1970s.*


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The cases were very similar heres my Titus titomatic compared to my Omega seamaster

The Titus has a Felsa 1560 cal movement dating to around 1955 the seamaster cal552 dates to 61


----------

